# tamoxifen/letrozole



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Have any of you ladies taken these and if so have you had any luck would be really interested to know what your side-effects were if any?


----------



## Antiesse (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi there, Im new on this site and have been looking for anyone taking Tamoxifen, i have had 2 cycles of Clomid first but had hypostimulation on the first cycle and didnt ovulate with a thin lining on the second, they have put me on Tamoxifen to thicken my lining again but i went for my day10 scan today and there are no follies so im really upset, i didnt have any side effects on this like i did on clomid but i dont know if this was because it hasnt worked


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi beaglelady...ive tryed clomid and letrozole both 4 months on each...i was really ill on clomid and had every side effect going so they changed me on to letrozole and i was fine my lineing was great and i had no se's at all unlike clomid... 
even tho i didnt get pg on either  but to be honest dh has not got the best     in the world i kinda blame him for that     i really do sware by letrozole i thought it was great stuff...if you have any questions please feel free to ask...cu xxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I took letrazole & apart from a few headaches I was fine


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks ladies for your responses but since I posted this back in May I am now not allowed any fertility drugs as Clomid caused me endo to come back and I had another surgery just under 6 weeks ago.


----------

